# Weekly Competition 2021-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R2 F R2 F' R' U R U' R'
*2. *R2 U' F U R U2 R U' R2 U' R
*3. *R2 F' U' F U' F R2 U' R' U F
*4. *R' F' U2 R U R U' R2 U' F R
*5. *R' U' R2 U2 R2 F R' U2 F U' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' U F2 R L' F L' F R2 U2 D B2 U2 D F2 L2 D2 R' D'
*2. *U R' L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 F R' D' U' R U' L F' U'
*3. *D2 U L' F2 L F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 U L' F' L' R' B D2 R' U2
*4. *F2 D' U2 F2 U' F D2 B' D L2 F2 L' B R B R' D'
*5. *B' R' B2 D2 R D2 F D2 F' U2 F' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 B L' R' F' D F' D U F Uw2 L2 F' D2 L' Uw2 R Uw2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 Uw' F D' L' B Rw' Uw2 U Rw' R Fw' Rw' B2
*2. *R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 U' F' L D' B' L2 D R' B2 U L2 Uw2 L F Uw2 F D2 F' U2 R B Rw2 B' L Uw F D2 L' F2 B' Rw Uw' B' D Fw L F2
*3. *R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' L2 D2 L F B' R2 L U' B L D2 F' R2 Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 R' U' R Fw2 B2 R2 F' R' Fw' R' L' Uw' Rw F' Uw' Fw D B2
*4. *L2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 L U2 F' D' L2 U2 R F' L2 B' U' B2 Uw2 R U L' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 D' R2 Fw Rw2 B' D Fw2 Uw2 R F2 Uw Fw' Uw' Rw2 D'
*5. *B2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 F L2 B D2 F' U R U2 Rw2 D F2 Uw2 L B2 U2 Rw2 L Fw2 U Fw2 B' R2 B Uw2 Fw' U Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 B2 F Dw Lw' B' L2 Uw F' R' Bw' B2 R' Dw Uw' Fw' Uw2 F' Bw2 R' Dw2 Bw' R' L2 Fw' Bw' F Lw' Rw R F Bw2 Lw' Uw' R' Uw2 R D B U' Bw Fw' Uw2 L D2 Lw D2 U2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw L' D' R L Rw2 Bw2 Uw2
*2. *U' Lw2 B2 Uw Lw Fw U2 B2 D' Uw B2 Fw Rw2 D' Rw2 R' Bw U' L' Lw R U' Lw F Rw2 Lw2 L2 Uw' B2 L' R Fw' B' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw Lw' Rw' Fw Lw' F2 L2 D2 Rw R2 Uw' Bw F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U2 B2 Lw Uw2 Fw Uw' D U2
*3. *R D Uw2 B2 D' F' U2 B2 Uw2 D U' F D B2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 U' R Fw' Rw' D2 Lw U' B' U Bw R2 F Lw2 F2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Fw L2 F' Dw R' Rw Uw2 B' Fw' L F' D R2 Fw2 F' Rw' L Dw2 R Rw Dw' U2 F' Lw' Uw' R
*4. *L F' U2 D2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R Lw2 Fw2 Dw Lw' Bw B D' F' D R2 B R' B2 Uw2 L B' D2 L' U R Rw2 Fw' Uw' D' B Rw Bw2 B D2 B Fw Dw2 Lw Rw2 R B' R2 Uw R Rw2 U2 Dw F' B L' Uw2 Dw Fw' Uw' Fw2 D U2
*5. *Rw D' L2 Fw2 B' Dw D2 Uw Fw2 B' L2 R2 D' Fw' Bw' L' R2 Uw2 U Bw2 U2 F D' Dw2 R2 L' Bw' Fw' D Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' Dw D2 U B2 Bw2 F' Rw2 U2 Dw' Rw2 B' F' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw' R2 F' L Dw2 D R' F' Uw Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Rw' R' Rw U' B U Rw Bw2 B2 Rw Bw' L2 3Fw Bw R2 3Fw' Uw' Lw' 3Fw' U' Uw2 3Fw' F L2 F 3Uw' R Rw' F Lw' Bw2 U2 Lw L F Bw' Rw D' Rw 3Uw 3Rw' D U' Fw2 D Rw Fw' Dw 3Fw L' D 3Fw' R 3Fw2 D2 F2 D2 Lw' D2 3Uw' 3Fw2 D' 3Rw' 3Fw Bw R' Fw 3Uw F2 3Uw' R' Dw D' 3Rw R' 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 3Rw' L
*2. *Bw D' 3Uw' Fw Dw' F Bw2 R Lw U' Rw2 3Uw Bw 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Bw Lw2 R' Dw B R2 F2 D' 3Fw2 F U' Bw 3Uw Dw2 Fw' U' 3Rw2 Bw' R2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw Dw2 R Uw2 Dw2 Lw' U 3Rw' D2 Bw2 3Uw Dw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 F D2 3Uw2 R B Rw2 3Fw2 B Dw 3Uw F' 3Rw Dw' F' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 Bw' Rw D2 Uw F' Lw' F'
*3. *Lw 3Rw B2 3Uw Fw' B2 Lw 3Uw2 L F2 U2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 F 3Rw Rw L Lw' Fw' Uw' Bw Lw2 U2 R 3Uw2 U2 Lw' 3Fw' D' U' B' 3Fw' Bw2 Uw2 3Uw F R' Fw2 3Uw Bw R' Bw 3Uw' U' Lw Dw' Fw2 D' Lw' L D2 Bw' 3Fw Dw' Lw' R Dw' R2 L' 3Fw' D2 U Rw2 3Fw2 D2 Uw2 L2 U Fw2 R Rw' Fw U B R' Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 B'
*4. *F' Rw' D R 3Rw Rw F2 3Uw2 Rw U2 Dw' B' Uw2 L' 3Uw2 Rw2 F2 3Rw 3Fw' L Rw B2 3Fw U' 3Rw2 Fw' F B2 U 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw Bw D B' Rw' U2 3Uw Uw2 B2 3Rw' U2 D L2 F' D2 Lw Bw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw L F' U Dw Lw' Uw2 U2 Dw' F 3Fw Rw' Uw' U2 R2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Rw2 F' Bw' D 3Uw 3Rw' F U' B Uw'
*5. *3Fw U' Rw2 Lw' Uw B' L 3Rw 3Uw' L Dw2 D' Rw' Lw Uw' L2 Fw' Uw Lw Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw B 3Fw2 Lw' U2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 3Rw Fw2 Bw' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw' R' B2 D F' D 3Fw' Dw R2 F Lw D2 R' Uw' Dw' Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 Lw' Bw' L2 Fw Dw2 L' 3Rw F B' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' D' B' U2 D Rw R2 3Uw Bw U' 3Uw' F' D' Bw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Uw Lw2 Uw Fw 3Lw B' 3Uw2 R2 B Fw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw Bw 3Bw' Lw2 F2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 U 3Rw Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 Rw' Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw' L' B 3Uw' Rw 3Fw' Dw2 U 3Rw' U' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 U2 Fw2 3Fw2 Bw U' Fw2 B 3Bw' Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' B Dw' Lw 3Uw' Lw' Uw2 F2 3Uw' R' 3Lw' 3Fw' D2 U B2 D' 3Bw D Fw F' Uw 3Rw2 B2 Bw Fw' 3Uw2 D2 Bw' Rw' Fw 3Bw2 U F 3Uw
*2. *Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw' R Bw2 3Uw' F Dw 3Lw2 Bw' D2 Rw Bw Uw2 Rw Bw R F 3Fw B2 R' Uw 3Dw F' Rw2 3Uw B2 3Rw2 B 3Lw' 3Uw Bw2 Uw' Lw2 3Lw' Uw' F2 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw' Rw2 3Lw' D2 3Fw 3Uw Dw Fw' 3Bw' D2 3Bw2 Fw2 D2 L2 Bw2 B' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Rw Dw' 3Lw2 B Lw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Uw2 D' F Fw2 3Dw' D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 L Fw2 F U2 3Lw' L' Lw2 B' Bw 3Lw' F' Dw' Lw' Rw R2 F' 3Lw Uw Fw2 3Bw' Uw2 F B' 3Fw2 3Lw'
*3. *D2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw F B2 3Uw' D' 3Lw 3Rw' 3Bw Lw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Rw R2 B' Lw' Fw F 3Lw' Bw' B' Uw Dw2 R' 3Rw L 3Fw' F 3Lw' R' Dw 3Rw' F' Uw R' Fw 3Uw2 L2 D 3Fw 3Uw 3Dw' L Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw Lw L2 D' R Bw 3Fw' F 3Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' B' Lw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw' F B' 3Bw' R2 F' D 3Uw R' 3Uw 3Bw 3Lw' B' Fw2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 L2 3Dw Dw2 F2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 D2 L2 3Rw' R' Bw' 3Uw R2 Rw2 3Uw2
*4. *Rw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 B R2 Uw Dw2 3Rw' 3Dw D' B' 3Rw' Bw' Lw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' 3Dw 3Rw F' 3Fw2 Uw' L' 3Dw2 L2 3Lw' 3Uw R' Dw2 Fw R2 3Dw2 3Lw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 D2 Bw U 3Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' U2 3Uw Bw L 3Uw' Bw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Dw R2 D' L2 Bw' Lw' B' Dw2 Fw U' 3Lw' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw2 L' 3Bw Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw F2 3Uw2 R2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' R Uw2 U R U Uw' D F' 3Lw2 Bw' D 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw L' 3Dw F Fw R Lw' Rw2
*5. *3Dw Uw' Bw' L2 3Dw2 L' 3Rw2 F' U' F' Dw 3Lw Rw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Lw' Rw2 D B' Fw' R 3Dw' 3Lw' Fw Uw U2 3Uw Lw' F2 Rw2 R Lw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Dw' L' U Rw2 L2 R F2 D' 3Bw 3Dw Fw' Rw' L 3Dw2 Fw' Lw' Bw' B' 3Bw2 L' D 3Lw R' Uw 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' Rw Fw Bw2 3Uw2 R2 Lw' 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw F2 Lw' B Dw2 3Fw R' Fw2 3Uw' R Fw 3Rw 3Dw2 U2 Uw2 F' 3Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 F 3Bw Dw2 F 3Rw 3Bw Lw 3Rw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 F U2 R
*2. *R' U2 F' U R U2 R' F R2 F' U2
*3. *U R' F U' F U2 R' F U' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' R2 D R' D F' B' L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 F' U' Fw
*2. *R' D B U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L R' F' U F2 D' R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B' U2 R U2 B' D2 F D2 F D2 F' L2 R B' F2 U' F2 R' F2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' B2 L2 U F U2 L' R2 U2 D2 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 F R' D Uw2 Rw2 R B' Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 L' D' L2 Uw' D L R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw R B2 x2 y
*2. *F2 R L U L F' B' R U2 F' U B2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 D Rw2 Fw2 D' U2 B2 F' Uw2 F Rw2 F' Rw2 L2 U' Rw B Rw2 F' U' B2 Uw' L2 F Uw R2 Fw' z y2
*3. *L' F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R U R U' L2 B2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L U' Rw2 D B2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 R Fw B U2 Fw' D Rw Uw Rw2 B D Fw' L U x y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L' Uw L' U2 Lw2 D' R' L Uw' R' Bw Fw' D' Uw' Lw' F Fw B2 L R' Fw' D B' Fw2 F2 U' Bw2 L U' L U2 F' D' Lw Rw' F D' Fw Rw B2 Fw' Rw B2 D2 Lw F B2 U' Uw Dw' D' Bw' B2 D' L R2 F B' L' 3Fw' 3Uw'
*2. *U2 Rw' F Rw Lw2 R B U' R2 L' U2 B2 F2 Rw D' Lw2 R U Lw Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw R Bw' Fw2 Dw' Lw U D2 Bw U L2 Bw U2 L2 Uw Fw Lw2 F2 Dw' R' Lw' Rw Uw2 F' Lw' Fw' Rw' Bw L Lw' F' Lw Rw F' D Bw' R' 3Rw' 3Uw
*3. *Fw' Rw' U' B' F Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 F2 B Uw' R' Dw' B L' B Uw' Dw Lw F' Uw' Bw' U' Dw F' L B' D' B2 Uw Lw D U B F2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 R U Uw F R2 Bw' F Lw2 R L' Bw L2 Lw' B' Uw2 R Rw' Uw Dw' D' 3Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 Dw R F' Bw2 R2 D2 3Rw F2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 R 3Uw Bw2 B2 Rw Lw 3Uw2 R' Lw2 B Dw2 Bw2 Dw Lw' 3Fw Dw2 B' D2 U2 3Rw R' Dw2 Lw Fw' R' D' Fw' R Rw U' 3Rw L Uw Lw U' B Dw' 3Rw' Bw U' 3Fw' Lw' Dw2 U2 Lw2 F Fw2 R' F L' R2 F B' 3Fw' L U2 3Uw Lw' B2 R' D' 3Fw' R2 x y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Lw2 U2 L' U2 3Uw' 3Lw2 D2 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D B 3Rw' U L2 Bw2 Rw' 3Lw2 R Uw2 Dw R2 F Dw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Rw D 3Dw2 Bw2 3Lw' Fw 3Rw' 3Fw F2 3Bw U' 3Bw R 3Bw' 3Fw Bw' Lw 3Lw2 D' 3Lw2 L 3Dw' U F Rw Dw2 L' 3Lw2 3Dw 3Lw2 Uw2 3Dw2 U' Dw' 3Bw' R 3Uw2 L 3Dw' R' 3Bw' Rw' Lw2 D 3Dw2 F B 3Bw2 3Rw Rw B Bw' R F U2 L' Lw2 B 3Lw' 3Dw2 D' 3Lw' F2 U' Dw 3Rw Rw D' L2 Uw2 B R' x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F' U2 L' B D' L F' R Uw'
*2. *L B' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D L' F' U L' B2 D2 R' B Rw' Uw2
*3. *D2 F2 L' R D2 L' U2 B2 L U2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L R' B L2
*4. *R' U' L' U2 R' D2 L R D2 U2 B' D' L' D U' L2 U F U' Fw' Uw
*5. *U' R L' F U' D B' L' U' R B D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*6. *R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' D L B2 U' R2 B L2 D2 B U' Rw2 Uw2
*7. *B2 L' B D' U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R B2 U' B2 R' D2 L2 B'
*8. *L2 R U L2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F U R' U' F2 L2 D' B U' B' Rw' Uw2
*9. *R2 D' F2 B2 D' R U' F' U2 B U' F' U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 D2 Fw' Uw
*10. *F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 D R D' B2 L2 D B2 D' Fw Uw'
*11. *F' L2 D L' U2 R2 U R2 U' F R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B R D Rw Uw
*12. *R' B L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R B U' L2 U F2 D L' B' L Fw' Uw'
*13. *L' F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R F' L' R U B R2 U R U R U' Fw' Uw2
*14. *F2 L U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' D' L' B D' B2 D2 B' L Fw' Uw'
*15. *F B2 L2 U' R' B D F D R U2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *R' F R2 F D L B R2 D2 R' L2 B2 L' U2 L F R2 D' L Fw Uw2
*17. *R D' L' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 R' D' F' L D' F' D' U2 Rw Uw'
*18. *B D' R' F' L F2 R F2 D2 R F2 L2 B D2 U L2 D R2 U' Rw'
*19. *F2 R B2 R' U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 F' D L U' L2 F Uw
*20. *D F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B U2 B2 L' U F' D2 L2 D R' D Rw' Uw'
*21. *U F2 L' B2 L D2 R F2 L' B F D B2 L' B2 L D2 L F2 Rw' Uw'
*22. *R2 F' B2 U2 L' D' F' U' L' D2 L R2 U2 R2 F B U2 B2 D2 Rw Uw'
*23. *R U' L2 B F D2 B' R2 F' D U' F' L' R2 F2 U' R2 D Fw' Uw
*24. *R2 F D R' B' D2 F' U' B' U' R D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 Rw2
*25. *B R' F2 L' F R2 F B' R2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 F' D F2 Rw Uw'
*26. *U L2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' F' D R2 F2 L' D F D B' Rw2 Uw
*27. *L' B' D2 R2 F2 B' U' B2 L F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 D' B' Rw2
*28. *L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L' R B2 L2 U' L F' R B' F2 D F' Rw' Uw'
*29. *F' D2 R' U2 B2 L F2 D2 R' U2 R D B2 L B U' R D2 L D' Rw2 Uw2
*30. *B2 D' B2 D F L B U' B2 U B2 D' L2 R F' D' R' Fw
*31. *R2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U' B' D2 U' L' R2 B' F2 L' D' Rw
*32. *B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 L' D' R B' D' F U' F D2 R F2 Rw2 Uw
*33. *R2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' B' D' L' F2 R' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 U' Fw' Uw2
*34. *U' L' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 L B2 L' F R U' B2 L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*35. *L D' F' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B R' U2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 D L Fw' Uw'
*36. *L' U' F R2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R B R2 B F U' Fw' Uw'
*37. *B D L' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 U F' U F' U2 F2 U' B L2 Uw
*38. *D' R' F2 U D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R' F L' B' L' D R F Rw2 Uw2
*39. *B2 U' F2 L U D' B' D' F' L' F B L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 Rw
*40. *R B' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R B2 R' F2 R D2 B2 R' F2 R' D' B R2 Fw' Uw2
*41. *L' D2 L B2 R2 U' F B2 R D' U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F U2 B R2 Fw' Uw2
*42. *L' U L2 F2 D' R B R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L' B' R' F Rw'
*43. *F L' R2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 F' R U2 L U R D' F' U' R' Fw Uw2
*44. *F U2 F' L' B' D' B R B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L D B' R Fw' Uw2
*45. *D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F R2 D L' U F L U' L' R F' Rw' Uw2
*46. *F2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 F L U B' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B' F' Rw Uw2
*47. *F D2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 F L' D2 F R U2 L' F U2 B2 Rw'
*48. *L D' R' B R2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' U B' U' B F' R' F U' Rw2 Uw
*49. *F L U R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D' F' R' B' U L R Uw2
*50. *U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' B' U L U2 R2 D2 B2 F L' U2 F Rw' Uw2
*51. *B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' U F2 D B R D' L F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*52. *F' D' B U2 R U' D L D R2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*53. *B' L' D' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' R2 B2 F D' U2 R U F2 L2 D Fw Uw'
*54. *R L2 U D' F R' L2 D' L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*55. *L' U2 R' U' R' B2 D R F B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F' R' D' F Rw2 Uw2
*56. *F2 D2 L2 D' L' D2 R' U L' F2 B U2 D2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 Fw Uw
*57. *D' L' F U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F' R B U' L' R F' Uw2
*58. *B U R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D B L B2 L2 D' F' Uw2
*59. *L' B R' B' D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B2 R B' R D U' R' F D2 Rw2 Uw'
*60. *L' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 R D B2 F R D2 U2 R U Rw Uw2
*61. *L' B' L D2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F D B F2 U2 R' U2 R D Fw Uw
*62. *U2 F' U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F' R' F' U' F' U Fw Uw
*63. *L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' F D' B' D R B2 F R2 D2 L' U2 Fw Uw'
*64. *B L' F2 U2 L R' D2 U F' D B L2 R' B2 L U Rw2
*65. *D2 R D L2 F B L B' U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*66. *B' U D F2 U D2 F' L B U R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B' U2 L2 R Fw Uw
*67. *B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D F R2 U2 B R' D' B U L' U'
*68. *R2 B2 L2 D' U F2 D' U2 R B' D2 F2 L2 D B' F2 R2 U' F' Rw Uw2
*69. *B2 R2 D F' D2 R B D' L2 D2 F2 R' L2 F2 R2 F' R U Fw' Uw
*70. *B L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R' B' R F2 D' U2 R' B' Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D F' B2 L2 D B' D' B' U' F B2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R' L2 B2
*2. *U F2 R' U2 F' L U' B L' B' U2 L2 D2 R L2 F2 D2 L' D'
*3. *D2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 D' R B L' D2 B2 R2 U' F2
*4. *D2 L' B2 R' F2 B R L' F2 L U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D B
*5. *F L2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R B F R' F U F D' F D2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D B2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F U2 R F' L B' F2 R' F D'
*2. *L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R U' F L R' B' D' B2 F2 U F L'
*3. *L U' R' L F' R2 U' F' D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' R U'
*4. *L' F' R2 D' R' U L' F R2 U2 F2 B' L2 B D2 B' R2 L' B' D2
*5. *U F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D' U2 B' U' F2 U' F R' F2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L' D2 U2 B U2 B F' R2 D2 U' R F' R2 B2 F R2 U
*2. *F B2 R2 U B D2 L' F' D' R2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F2 B' L2 F2
*3. *U2 L U' R' U' D' B' D' L' D' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D
*4. *R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' B2 D' F' D L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 D R'
*5. *R L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 B' D' L R F L F' D R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D' U' B2 U B2 R2 B' D2 R F' L' F D2 U' L' D U B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F L B' D2 B' D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 L' U B' D B' D' L2 R' F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' F
*3. *L' U2 R U B F' U2 F2 D' L' F D2 B' L R2
*4. *D' L2 F L' U L2 F' L U2 F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 L Uw2 Rw2 L U' Fw2 U R2 Uw2 R2 B2 R D2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F R Uw Fw' Rw' R Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R' F U' R U'
*3. *D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B L' D R2 B2 R' B L D2 L D2
*4. *U F2 D L D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 D B2 D Fw2 Rw2 D2 F2 R D2 Fw' U' L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Rw' R2 F'
*5. *Uw Rw' Fw' L' B L' Lw' D U' F Uw' Rw L' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Rw R' Bw2 Lw Uw2 R' Fw' L' B Dw Rw R Bw2 Rw2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 D' R2 D B Lw' B F R2 Rw L Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 U D R' Dw2 Bw' Lw Bw2 D2 B Dw2 Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' F' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2
*3. *B2 R' U L D2 F' L U' F' U' B2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U
*4. *U' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' B' R' D' B2 U' L F D' B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' L' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L F' L Uw' Rw2 L2 D2 R D L' Fw' Uw Rw' Uw2 F'
*5. *U D Rw Fw' Dw Fw Uw2 R' Bw2 F' Fw Rw' Bw F' Rw' B' Bw2 Dw Lw' R2 L' Uw2 U Bw' D2 Rw2 F2 Uw D U Bw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' Dw Bw U Rw2 D' B' U Rw' Dw Bw R2 D2 L2 Dw D2 L2 Dw2 Lw Bw' B2 U2 Rw' R Fw2 Rw
*6. *D Dw 3Rw2 B Bw' U2 Lw' 3Uw2 Dw2 B Bw2 Lw' Fw B Uw 3Rw R F' D2 U' B F2 3Rw' F R D2 Bw' F' D2 Bw2 U Rw' Fw2 3Uw 3Rw L' 3Fw' Dw2 R 3Uw' Rw Lw' D R2 Fw' R' Rw F' U' Bw 3Uw' D2 L 3Rw' 3Fw Dw2 F2 R 3Uw' F2 Uw2 B U' 3Fw Fw' L Fw Lw2 R2 D2 R' Bw2 Lw' F Dw2 L' 3Uw' R2 D L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U2 F' U2 R' U' R' U2 F U
*3. *R U2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 D' L' D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B'
*4. *R' L2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 F U2 L2 R' B' R F L2 F' D' F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 R L2 Uw2 L' B2 F2 L2 Uw' R Fw2 R' U' L' Rw D L2 Uw Fw' U2 Rw'
*5. *U Rw' U2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 B U' Rw' U' B' L2 Bw' F' L' Lw2 D2 U' Bw Fw2 B' D2 Lw2 L2 Dw R U2 Bw Lw Rw Bw Lw Uw2 Dw' F' Lw2 Bw L' Bw' U2 L2 D2 F Uw R Rw F2 Uw Rw2 Lw Bw2 B Rw' L R2 F' Bw' Dw' Bw Rw
*6. *Dw2 F2 R' Lw2 D' F2 Lw' B' Dw' R Bw Fw 3Rw B' 3Rw2 Bw' Rw2 R Bw' Uw2 R Fw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 B2 Rw U' Fw Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 D L' 3Uw' Uw Rw Bw' Uw2 3Rw' D B L2 Lw Fw2 3Uw' Bw' Fw' 3Rw' Bw2 L' 3Fw L' Fw' Rw Bw' D 3Fw' Rw R Dw2 R' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Lw L D 3Rw' Lw Bw' 3Rw2 R' 3Uw2 R Dw' L2
*7. *B Rw' F' 3Uw' Fw' 3Bw' Uw' 3Uw' U2 3Fw' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2 B2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Lw2 Lw2 R2 D U2 Lw' 3Rw 3Bw' Lw' Dw2 3Uw2 B2 3Bw' Rw D' U' 3Bw Lw U2 Lw 3Lw Rw' Fw2 Lw2 L' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw2 D2 B 3Uw Rw' 3Lw Dw2 L2 Fw2 3Fw 3Lw' Fw2 Bw Dw D 3Uw B2 3Fw' Bw2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' Rw2 Bw' D2 F' Uw' U' R 3Rw Dw U 3Fw' Uw 3Fw' R' D' Fw2 3Bw D2 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw' F2 Dw' 3Lw2 R 3Bw 3Uw

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR3- DL3+ UL3- U1+ R5- D3+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R4+ D5- L5- ALL1+ UR DR UL
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL5- UL1- U2+ R2- D3- L0+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R3- D3+ L1- ALL1+ DL
*3. *UR5- DR6+ DL2- UL0+ U3+ R5- D6+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R4- D2- L1+ ALL2- UR UL
*4. *UR2+ DR3- DL1- UL4- U1- R4- D5+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U4- R5- D5- L2+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR1+ DR6+ DL3- UL4+ U4+ R0+ D0+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U1- R3+ D3+ L2- ALL6+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L B' L' U' B U' B L B' R' l r b'
*2. *U' L R' U' B L U R' L' R U' u l' b
*3. *U' B R L' U B' R B R' L U r
*4. *B' U L' B U' B L' U B' R' L b
*5. *B' U R U' R B' R U' L' U B' u l r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0)
*2. *(-2,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-1) / (6,-2) / (2,-3) / (2,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (5,0) / (6,-4)
*4. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-4) / (1,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (6,-3)
*5. *(4,0) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U R U R' B' R' L R' L'
*2. *L R L B R L' R' U' B' R' B'
*3. *L B L' B L' U' L' U B U R'
*4. *U L R B R B' L R B' U' R'
*5. *U B R L' B R L' R' L' U' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BL2' flip R L' U2' F BR2 U BR' flip U L BL L2 U2 BR2 U' BL' L2 R2 U2' R2 F2' U' F2 U2 F2' R2 U2' F2' U2
*2. *R L2 flip L2 BR2' R' U2 R' BR BL BR' flip L2' F' BL BR2' U2 L2' BL2 R' F2' U F' R2' F2' R2 F U F' R2
*3. *flip R F2 U2' F2 U2 R2 F2 flip U R2 U BR2' R2' U2' BL2' L' BR2' U2 F R2' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F U
*4. *U L' F2 U R' BL2' U2 BR' flip U BL2' U F R2' BR' U2 BL2' L2 F2' R2 F2' R U F' R U' R2 U' F2 R
*5. *L flip BL BR' R2' U2 F' BL2 flip BR2' R2 BL2 L BR BL2 U2 L' U2' R2' F R' U2 R U F2 U' R2' F' R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U2 F U2 F' U2 R U R' U2 R
*3. *U' F' L' R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B L' D2 U F D F2 L'
*4. *D2 F' L U2 B' U F' U2 L B U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 B2 L Rw2 F2 Uw2 U B' F Uw2 F2 D L2 Fw2 U' F Rw' F Uw2 D' R2 U2 Fw Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B2
*5. *L' Uw Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Lw2 B' Fw L' B' Bw L R' Lw Bw' Rw' Fw' B Lw D Rw2 U2 Bw Dw2 D' R2 Bw2 F Uw' Dw' Lw2 U' D Fw Lw2 Uw' L R' Bw' L' Rw' Lw' F' R Lw U2 Uw B2 R Dw L B' R2 U' Rw B Uw2 B L'
*OH. *R' F2 U' B' U R U' R2 B' L' U2 F L2 F L2 B' D2 L
*Clock. *UR1- DR1- DL3- UL2+ U4+ R6+ D3+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R1- D2- L5+ ALL5- DR
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L R' U' B' L' B' U R' B' U B r b'
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4) /
*Skewb. *L U B R U' B' R' U R' B' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b f' F' l' r f' r' B L R' B' F' R' B' F' R
*2. *b' f' l' L b l' f' L' R' B' F' L F' L R'
*3. *l' L b B' R f' l r B' L R B F' R B
*4. *f F' R' r' b' B l' b' L B F' L B' L B' R'
*5. *B F R r' b l' r' b' f' R' B' F' R' F R' B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw' B Rw' Uw' U Bw' R' B Uw Lw' Bw Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw Lw' Uw' u' l' r b
*2. *Lw B' Rw' L Uw R Lw' U R' Uw Lw' Uw' Bw Lw Uw Bw' Lw' Rw' u' l r b
*3. *Bw Rw Bw' R Bw L Rw L B Bw Lw' Uw' Rw Bw Rw Bw Uw' u b'
*4. *Rw U L Bw' U B' Lw Bw Rw L' R' Bw' Rw' Lw Rw Bw' u' l r b'
*5. *Uw' Bw' U Rw Lw' L' Rw Bw R' B' Lw Bw Lw' Uw Lw' Uw Bw Lw b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D L D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U L3 U R U L D3 R U2 R D L2 U R U R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2 L3 U R2 D3 R U L2 U L D2 R U2 L U R D L D2 R U R U R U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R D R D L2 U2 R D R U L D2 L2 U R D R2 U2 L U R D L U L D L U R D3 R U2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 D L U2 R2 D2 R D L U R U2 L D L D2 R U R U L2 D L U2 R D R D R D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L2 U R3 D L U2 R U L2 D R2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 L D L U R D3 R U L2 U R2 D L D L U R U2 R D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B2 R2 U L' D B' R F R2 B U' D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U2 D2 B' D R' L2 D' B' U R B2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' R U' B F2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L' F' D L' F2 L R U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 B U L' R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B D2 F' R' U' B D2 B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 R2 B U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' R B' L2 B' U' F L' B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 R' B2 L' U L F' D' R2 D' B2 F R
*2. *B R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 D L B R2 D' U2 B2 R2
*3. *U L' F2 L B2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 L D' B' D2 B D' R F' D'
*4. *F' R L U' F D F' D' F' L2 U2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' R F'
*5. *L2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 F D U' L' D L' D B' D R' D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF LB UB UL UF UR UF LB RF UR UB UL UF UB RF UR UF RB UB UR UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB LF DL DF LF UL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+ DF+2 RF UR UB+2 DL- UL+ UB+ UL
*2. * UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UL LB UL UF RF UF UR UF RF UR RF UR UF UL UB LB RB UB LF UL UB UR UB RF UF LF UL LF DB LB DL LB DR DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ DR UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+ LB+2 DL LB-2 RB UR+2 RF+2 UF UL+ RF+ DF+ LF+2 DF LF UL+2 DF+
*3. * UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UF LB UB UL UF UR LB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL RF LF UL UF UB UR UF RB UR UB RB UB LF DL LB DL DB LB DR RB DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 DL- DB+ RB+ RF+ UR RF UR+2 DB-
*4. * UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UF LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UL UB UR LB UB RB UR UB RF UR RB LF UL UF LB RF LF UF DL LB DF DR RF DB DL LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR DF UF+ RF UF+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB- DR+2 DF LF UL+ DF+2
*5. * UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UF LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB UR LB RF UF RB UR UB UL RF LF UF LF UF UL UB RF RB LF DL LF DB DF DL LB UL LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+ LF+ RB UR- DL DB+2 DR+ DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L BL' B' U' B U BL U F U R U' R' F' U L U L' R L F U L' F' U' L F R' B BL BR' D BR' BL'
*2. *U L U L U L U L U' L U L' U' L U' L U' F' R' L R U L' U' L' U' F' U D L' U' BR' F' BR' D' BR'
*3. *U L U' L U' L' U' L' U' L U L' U L U' L U L' U R' F' U F R' U L R U' L U B BR' U' F' R' F R'
*4. *U' F U R U' R' F' L U' L U L U' L' U L U L' U L' U R L F U F' R' F' U' R' L R F' BR R' B' BR L' B' BL
*5. *U' L' U L U' L U' L U L U' L U L' U L U' L R F L U' L R L U' R' F U R' D' R' U B BR' U' BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2021)

Results for week 8: Congratulations to Jocubing, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(131)
1.  1.28 Findnf
2.  1.35 Charles Jerome
3.  1.55 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  1.57 BrianJ
5.  1.64 OriginalUsername
6.  1.78 Imran Rahman
7.  1.86 Rubadcar
8.  1.92 asacuber
9.  1.93 Grzegorz Chudzik
10.  1.96 ExultantCarn
11.  2.36 Legomanz
12.  2.40 Luke Garrett
13.  2.41 aidenkimm
14.  2.42 DNF_Cuber
14.  2.42 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  2.45 Liam Wadek
17.  2.48 tJardigradHe
18.  2.50 Trig0n
19.  2.52 JChambers13
20.  2.56 KrokosB
21.  2.60 cuberkid10
22.  2.63 Ty Y.
23.  2.64 Dream Cubing
24.  2.65 NarenRameshB
25.  2.69 remopihel
26.  2.72 Jocubing
26.  2.72 ElyasCubing
28.  2.76 SpiFunTastic
29.  2.79 2017LAMB06
30.  2.82 Caleb Rogers
31.  2.88 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  2.91 midnightcuberx
33.  3.03 Akshat Sehgal
34.  3.08 mihnea3000
34.  3.08 Tx789
36.  3.10 jaysammey777
37.  3.15 LukasDikic
38.  3.16 Marcus Siu
39.  3.19 ichcubegerne
40.  3.20 sean_cut4
41.  3.24 sigalig
41.  3.24 sideedmain
43.  3.26 agradess2
44.  3.30 MCuber
45.  3.36 Peter Preston
46.  3.39 DGCubes
46.  3.39 BradenTheMagician
48.  3.41 Micah Morrison
49.  3.43 Harsha Paladugu
50.  3.45 abhijat
51.  3.51 Cubeology
52.  3.54 Torch
52.  3.54 Fred Lang
54.  3.58 trangium
55.  3.60 bennettstouder
56.  3.61 BMcCl1
57.  3.64 fun at the joy
58.  3.66 Raymos Castillo
59.  3.71 G2013
60.  3.74 JFCUBING
61.  3.80 rowannn
61.  3.80 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  3.87 FaLoL
63.  3.87 OR cuber
65.  3.90 Der Der
65.  3.90 VIBE_ZT
67.  3.93 CuberSupremeYT
68.  3.98 2019ECKE02
69.  3.99 BenChristman1
70.  4.00 KingCanyon
71.  4.04 Boris McCoy
71.  4.04 Sixstringcal
73.  4.23 [email protected]
74.  4.27 K2Cubing
75.  4.36 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  4.43 TheWeathermn
77.  4.60 Poketube6681
78.  4.61 50ph14
79.  4.66 Li Xiang
80.  4.70 Delta Phi
81.  4.79 abunickabhi
82.  4.87 Jonascube
82.  4.87 Ali161102
84.  4.95 NintendoCuber
85.  5.05 Josh Costello
86.  5.06 theit07
87.  5.09 CaptainCuber
88.  5.15 LukasCubes
89.  5.31 Cubing Forever
90.  5.32 drpfisherman
91.  5.44 Pugalan Aravintan
91.  5.44 PingPongCuber
93.  5.59 CraterCuberYT
94.  5.62 d2polld
95.  5.77 anna4f
96.  5.92 breadears
96.  5.92 LittleLumos
98.  5.98 GAN CUBER
99.  6.07 FinnTheCuber
100.  6.13 Daantjuh2008
101.  6.22 Lewis
102.  6.40 PCCuber
103.  6.56 nevinscph
104.  6.68 Oxzowachi
105.  6.82 JdMfX_
106.  6.91 Mike Hughey
107.  7.16 Kano
108.  7.17 feli.cubes
109.  7.38 MarkA64
109.  7.38 White KB
111.  7.68 One Wheel
112.  7.89 Jrg
113.  8.42 Rubika-37-021204
114.  8.67 sporteisvogel
115.  8.80 myoder
116.  8.85 JustARandomCuber
117.  9.73 SH03L4C3
118.  9.90 Cai
119.  9.94 Audun Meckelborg
120.  10.05 Lava_Castle
121.  10.07 Kathy218
122.  10.34 melexi
123.  10.38 SavagerFlash17
124.  10.57 thomas.sch
125.  10.85 Lumej
126.  11.85 Jacck
127.  13.07 MatsBergsten
128.  17.79 lross123
129.  18.85 Mr Cuber
130.  32.68 Impossible Cuber
131.  45.58 Osprey


*3x3x3*(177)
1.  6.22 Luke Garrett
2.  6.81 BrianJ
3.  7.18 Dylan Miller


Spoiler



4.  7.33 tJardigradHe
5.  7.55 thembldlord
6.  7.64 JChambers13
6.  7.64 OriginalUsername
8.  7.65 Christopher Fandrich
9.  8.02 thecubingwizard
10.  8.13 KardTrickKid_YT
11.  8.17 gottagitgud
12.  8.21 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
13.  8.41 Charles Jerome
14.  8.65 PratikKhannaSkewb
15.  8.84 asacuber
16.  8.89 Heewon Seo
17.  8.91 cuberkid10
18.  8.94 ExultantCarn
19.  9.09 Rubadcar
20.  9.18 aidenkimm
21.  9.24 Oxzowachi
22.  9.26 Dream Cubing
23.  9.27 Ty Y.
24.  9.28 Jocubing
25.  9.30 Legomanz
26.  9.33 BradenTheMagician
27.  9.53 LukasDikic
28.  9.58 2017LAMB06
29.  9.62 Micah Morrison
30.  9.65 sean_cut4
31.  9.75 FishyIshy
32.  9.77 remopihel
32.  9.77 BMcCl1
34.  9.87 NathanaelCubes
35.  9.96 turtwig
36.  10.07 Keenan Johnson
37.  10.13 NarenRameshB
38.  10.14 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  10.17 DGCubes
40.  10.18 agradess2
41.  10.19 KrokosB
42.  10.23 fun at the joy
43.  10.25 Marcus Siu
44.  10.53 ichcubegerne
45.  10.60 abhijat
46.  10.61 Torch
47.  10.63 qaz
48.  10.64 sideedmain
49.  10.67 jaysammey777
50.  10.68 G2013
51.  10.76 nico_german_cuber
52.  10.82 Cubeology
53.  10.86 Logan2017DAYR01
54.  10.97 FaLoL
55.  10.98 Harsha Paladugu
56.  10.99 mrsniffles01
57.  11.01 Grzegorz Chudzik
58.  11.06 Imran Rahman
59.  11.19 VJW
60.  11.22 wearephamily1719
61.  11.50 20luky3
62.  11.51 MartinN13
63.  11.55 midnightcuberx
64.  11.63 Keroma12
65.  11.83 Akshat Sehgal
66.  11.91 SpeedyOctahedron
67.  11.93 Liam Wadek
68.  12.03 Fred Lang
69.  12.05 scrubizilla
70.  12.06 2019ECKE02
71.  12.18 abunickabhi
72.  12.23 MCuber
73.  12.33 Raymos Castillo
74.  12.34 Boris McCoy
75.  12.41 d2polld
76.  12.46 brad711
77.  12.51 JFCUBING
78.  12.60 Tx789
79.  12.66 theit07
80.  12.81 sigalig
80.  12.81 pizzacrust
82.  12.92 Josh Costello
83.  13.13 trangium
84.  13.24 xyzzy
85.  13.39 KingCanyon
86.  13.41 Ghost Cuber 
87.  13.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
88.  13.79 bennettstouder
88.  13.79 Delta Phi
90.  13.90 Natemophi
91.  13.93 SpiFunTastic
92.  14.09 Chris Van Der Brink
93.  14.10 revaldoah
93.  14.10 Peter Preston
95.  14.14 Sixstringcal
96.  14.15 xtreme cuber2007
97.  14.19 brianyu
98.  14.37 nevinscph
99.  14.38 DNF_Cuber
100.  14.62 JdMfX_
101.  14.68 lumes2121
102.  14.72 rubik2005
103.  14.82 thatkid
104.  14.83 drpfisherman
105.  14.91 breadears
106.  15.05 ican97
107.  15.10 50ph14
108.  15.16 Hunter Eric Deardurff
109.  15.34 PingPongCuber
110.  15.61 NintendoCuber
111.  15.64 pjk
112.  15.78 Ali161102
113.  15.81 [email protected]
114.  15.99 Li Xiang
115.  16.07 Der Der
116.  16.16 TheWeathermn
116.  16.16 鄧南英
118.  16.21 John Benwell
119.  16.55 seungju choi
120.  16.58 VIBE_ZT
121.  16.91 OR cuber
122.  17.02 BenChristman1
123.  17.06 rowannn
124.  17.14 MarkA64
125.  17.46 CraterCuberYT
126.  17.49 PCCuber
127.  17.64 Habsen
128.  17.73 Petri Krzywacki
129.  18.01 LukasCubes
130.  18.04 RyanSoh
131.  18.51 Poketube6681
132.  18.64 Swamp347
133.  18.65 CaptainCuber
134.  18.68 CreationUniverse
135.  18.72 White KB
136.  18.78 anna4f
137.  19.06 LittleLumos
138.  19.14 GAN CUBER
139.  19.91 Mike Hughey
140.  20.04 Jrg
141.  20.05 myoder
142.  20.24 feli.cubes
143.  20.93 Sitina
144.  22.21 Lumej
145.  22.53 rubikgan123
146.  22.55 UnknownCanvas
147.  22.87 Pugalan Aravintan
148.  23.17 One Wheel
149.  23.53 Kai_Valdez
150.  24.03 David Reid
151.  24.05 Jonascube
152.  24.11 calotret
153.  24.84 filmip
154.  24.86 Daantjuh2008
155.  24.88 sporteisvogel
156.  24.92 mattboeren
157.  25.58 J perm
158.  27.53 Cai
159.  28.58 Kathy218
160.  28.98 Rubika-37-021204
161.  29.38 melexi
162.  31.10 Cubing Forever
163.  31.55 Jacck
164.  33.00 P.G.KoolKuber
165.  33.44 lross123
166.  33.97 Impossible Cuber
167.  34.50 Lava_Castle
168.  35.03 Jonathan James J
169.  35.16 GT8590
170.  36.27 Audun Meckelborg
171.  37.74 Kano
172.  38.80 MatsBergsten
173.  40.15 JustARandomCuber
174.  43.88 Mr Cuber
175.  52.96 JailtonMendes
176.  1:09.63 RUDRA PATEL
177.  DNF CuberSupremeYT


*4x4x4*(87)
1.  28.85 cuberkid10
2.  31.07 tJardigradHe
3.  31.77 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  32.49 riz3ndrr 
5.  32.79 Micah Morrison
6.  33.55 OriginalUsername
7.  33.57 Dylan Miller
8.  33.75 BrianJ
9.  34.09 abhijat
10.  34.42 Luke Garrett
11.  34.96 JChambers13
12.  36.14 G2013
13.  36.26 Jocubing
14.  36.49 ichcubegerne
15.  36.66 Christopher Fandrich
16.  36.88 FaLoL
17.  37.58 Rubadcar
18.  38.04 Torch
19.  38.14 Marcus Siu
20.  38.18 Charles Jerome
21.  38.87 Oxzowachi
22.  40.98 jaysammey777
23.  41.26 BradenTheMagician
24.  41.63 agradess2
25.  41.78 KrokosB
26.  42.75 abunickabhi
27.  42.98 20luky3
28.  43.50 sean_cut4
29.  43.52 Keenan Johnson
30.  43.83 MCuber
31.  44.97 Cubeology
32.  45.40 DGCubes
33.  46.50 Harsha Paladugu
34.  46.68 2019ECKE02
35.  48.15 xyzzy
36.  48.62 Liam Wadek
36.  48.62 Raymos Castillo
38.  49.12 BMcCl1
39.  49.57 Imran Rahman
40.  49.64 wearephamily1719
41.  50.31 NathanaelCubes
42.  50.40 nevinscph
43.  52.24 VJW
43.  52.24 Peter Preston
45.  52.25 thatkid
46.  52.74 Delta Phi
47.  53.42 LittleLumos
48.  53.48 drpfisherman
49.  54.15 VIBE_ZT
50.  54.35 midnightcuberx
51.  54.40 John Benwell
52.  54.78 nico_german_cuber
53.  55.53 Josh Costello
54.  55.87 ican97
55.  56.40 breadears
56.  58.29 JFCUBING
57.  58.42 Grzegorz Chudzik
58.  58.77 NintendoCuber
59.  1:00.22 PingPongCuber
60.  1:00.45 theit07
61.  1:01.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
62.  1:01.69 Ali161102
63.  1:02.13 CaptainCuber
64.  1:04.26 SpiFunTastic
65.  1:04.60 KingCanyon
66.  1:04.73 bennettstouder
67.  1:04.85 d2polld
68.  1:07.22 [email protected]
69.  1:07.30 UnknownCanvas
70.  1:08.47 Petri Krzywacki
71.  1:12.96 Swamp347
72.  1:21.42 One Wheel
73.  1:23.49 Jrg
74.  1:25.79 Mike Hughey
75.  1:30.77 melexi
76.  1:34.90 sporteisvogel
77.  1:37.55 Rubika-37-021204
78.  1:37.84 JdMfX_
79.  1:42.91 White KB
80.  1:44.65 myoder
81.  1:49.20 thomas.sch
82.  1:50.41 Jacck
83.  1:50.73 Daantjuh2008
84.  1:52.90 MarkA64
85.  2:05.52 MatsBergsten
86.  2:06.59 PCCuber
87.  2:20.50 Jonascube


*5x5x5*(55)
1.  56.05 tJardigradHe
2.  58.30 OriginalUsername
3.  59.97 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:02.15 Dream Cubing
5.  1:05.02 FaLoL
6.  1:07.83 Jocubing
7.  1:08.98 JChambers13
8.  1:09.12 ichcubegerne
9.  1:09.15 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1:11.25 Torch
11.  1:11.98 Luke Garrett
12.  1:13.19 agradess2
13.  1:13.56 sigalig
14.  1:13.76 fun at the joy
15.  1:13.99 mrsniffles01
16.  1:15.82 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:15.85 Marcus Siu
18.  1:16.49 Cubeology
19.  1:16.88 KrokosB
20.  1:17.27 jaysammey777
21.  1:18.26 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:21.45 abunickabhi
23.  1:21.47 DGCubes
24.  1:25.52 nevinscph
25.  1:25.84 xyzzy
26.  1:26.93 drpfisherman
27.  1:30.66 sean_cut4
28.  1:33.72 Liam Wadek
29.  1:39.35 BMcCl1
30.  1:43.90 breadears
31.  1:45.48 Peter Preston
32.  1:47.24 Delta Phi
33.  1:47.25 LittleLumos
34.  1:48.04 John Benwell
35.  1:49.91 CaptainCuber
36.  1:51.66 thatkid
37.  1:52.72 2019ECKE02
38.  1:53.18 Imran Rahman
39.  1:53.51 Ali161102
40.  1:55.55 Grzegorz Chudzik
41.  2:05.82 UnknownCanvas
42.  2:07.88 theit07
43.  2:09.01 One Wheel
44.  2:14.59 melexi
45.  2:20.15 JFCUBING
46.  2:22.32 Jrg
47.  2:30.05 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:30.83 Mike Hughey
49.  2:45.91 Jacck
50.  2:53.04 sporteisvogel
51.  3:02.62 David Reid
52.  3:07.74 White KB
53.  3:22.44 LukasCubes
54.  3:24.61 myoder
55.  4:21.52 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(30)
1.  1:41.00 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.31 tJardigradHe
3.  1:56.83 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  2:00.56 FaLoL
5.  2:03.47 Jocubing
6.  2:05.08 ichcubegerne
7.  2:11.06 fun at the joy
8.  2:13.04 Keroma12
9.  2:20.69 Torch
10.  2:28.35 xyzzy
11.  2:29.23 nevinscph
12.  2:30.43 jaysammey777
13.  2:31.06 drpfisherman
14.  2:31.13 agradess2
15.  2:33.10 sigalig
16.  2:35.95 Raymos Castillo
17.  2:55.92 Liam Wadek
18.  2:59.51 melexi
19.  3:10.67 Peter Preston
20.  3:31.21 Ali161102
21.  3:38.59 LittleLumos
22.  4:00.91 One Wheel
23.  4:33.62 Jrg
24.  4:43.85 nico_german_cuber
25.  4:51.07 Rubika-37-021204
26.  5:05.58 sporteisvogel
27.  5:29.08 Jacck
28.  DNF 2019ECKE02
28.  DNF filmip
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(18)
1.  2:27.77 Dream Cubing
2.  2:57.00 Torch
3.  3:03.91 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:16.86 Jocubing
5.  3:23.45 drpfisherman
6.  3:46.40 nevinscph
7.  4:15.20 melexi
8.  4:21.86 Liam Wadek
9.  4:43.74 Peter Preston
10.  5:27.16 PingPongCuber
11.  6:11.13 One Wheel
12.  6:29.73 Jrg
13.  6:44.46 nico_german_cuber
14.  7:17.27 Rubika-37-021204
15.  8:00.87 sporteisvogel
16.  8:03.33 thomas.sch
17.  DNF jaysammey777
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)
1.  2.80 ExultantCarn
2.  3.06 Charles Jerome
3.  3.52 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4.52 Ty Y.
5.  4.64 jaysammey777
6.  4.68 Christopher Fandrich
7.  6.66 G2013
8.  7.63 midnightcuberx
9.  7.76 Luke Garrett
10.  8.12 remopihel
11.  8.33 Boris McCoy
12.  8.88 Trig0n
13.  10.09 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  10.43 Grzegorz Chudzik
15.  11.61 sigalig
16.  13.27 abunickabhi
17.  14.70 LukasCubes
18.  15.31 sean_cut4
19.  15.91 DGCubes
20.  19.60 Jonascube
21.  22.27 Torch
22.  23.27 2019ECKE02
23.  23.92 nevinscph
24.  24.55 ichcubegerne
25.  27.40 MatsBergsten
26.  27.46 Mike Hughey
27.  30.06 Ali161102
28.  31.76 agradess2
29.  32.29 openseas
30.  35.24 PCCuber
31.  36.25 Jacck
32.  39.49 BenChristman1
33.  46.73 PingPongCuber
34.  46.75 Der Der
35.  55.79 Delta Phi
36.  1:06.01 White KB
37.  1:06.74 TheWeathermn
38.  1:12.85 drpfisherman
39.  2:15.10 myoder
40.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  17.07 elliottk_
2.  19.70 G2013
3.  23.15 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  32.86 ican97
5.  42.83 Micah Morrison
6.  51.13 revaldoah
7.  53.42 brianyu
8.  55.04 seungju choi
9.  57.88 openseas
10.  58.39 2019ECKE02
11.  1:01.33 Keroma12
12.  1:09.84 jaysammey777
13.  1:10.02 Torch
14.  1:12.12 thatkid
15.  1:12.18 nevinscph
16.  1:54.06 filmip
17.  1:54.78 MatsBergsten
18.  2:13.23 brad711
19.  2:16.25 Habsen
20.  3:51.03 midnightcuberx
21.  3:53.86 Jacck
22.  6:27.00 drpfisherman
23.  6:35.79 White KB
24.  DNF BenChristman1
24.  DNF abunickabhi
24.  DNF 鄧南英
24.  DNF Delta Phi
24.  DNF PCCuber
24.  DNF xtreme cuber2007
24.  DNF DGCubes
24.  DNF Ali161102


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:49.00 Keroma12
2.  4:31.22 nevinscph
3.  5:31.88 openseas


Spoiler



4.  6:11.34 Takafumi Sakakibara
5.  6:34.60 MatsBergsten
6.  7:49.84 Jacck
7.  DNF thatkid
7.  DNF 2019ECKE02
7.  DNF Ali161102


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  8:49.66 nevinscph
2.  11:14.36 Takafumi Sakakibara
3.  12:35.88 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  DNF thatkid
4.  DNF MatsBergsten
4.  DNF openseas
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  26:15.44 nevinscph
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  26/34 58:03 Keroma12
2.  13/14 55:10 nevinscph
3.  18/25 60:00 brianyu


Spoiler



4.  11/13 55:56 Habsen
5.  5/5 26:50 Jacck
6.  4/4 24:03 MatsBergsten
7.  3/3 26:32 Liam Wadek
8.  2/2 25:44 White KB
9.  3/5 12:44 2019ECKE02
10.  1/2 14:35 midnightcuberx


*3x3x3 one-handed*(87)
1.  11.10 Luke Garrett
2.  12.26 BrianJ
3.  12.49 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  12.61 asacuber
5.  12.80 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  13.14 tJardigradHe
7.  13.79 Dream Cubing
8.  13.82 2017LAMB06
9.  14.34 Jocubing
10.  14.78 Charles Jerome
11.  16.17 Christopher Fandrich
12.  16.22 Micah Morrison
12.  16.22 Marcus Siu
14.  16.92 cuberkid10
15.  17.01 JChambers13
16.  17.09 sean_cut4
17.  17.12 Harsha Paladugu
18.  17.17 G2013
19.  17.35 midnightcuberx
20.  17.63 turtwig
21.  17.76 NathanaelCubes
22.  18.00 DGCubes
23.  18.03 Oxzowachi
24.  18.58 ichcubegerne
25.  19.37 fun at the joy
26.  19.40 MCuber
27.  19.55 xyzzy
28.  19.86 abunickabhi
29.  19.95 BradenTheMagician
30.  20.30 Torch
31.  20.33 jaysammey777
32.  20.44 nico_german_cuber
33.  21.10 KrokosB
34.  21.29 Grzegorz Chudzik
35.  21.71 FaLoL
36.  22.39 MartinN13
37.  22.61 ican97
38.  22.93 2019ECKE02
39.  22.99 remopihel
40.  23.35 agradess2
41.  23.50 VJW
42.  24.84 revaldoah
43.  25.00 BMcCl1
44.  25.17 d2polld
45.  25.34 Sixstringcal
46.  25.96 DNF_Cuber
47.  26.99 sigalig
48.  27.00 PingPongCuber
49.  27.07 KingCanyon
50.  27.56 Liam Wadek
51.  27.74 Peter Preston
52.  27.94 drpfisherman
53.  28.82 [email protected]
54.  29.00 Swamp347
55.  30.10 nevinscph
56.  30.20 Raymos Castillo
57.  31.78 BenChristman1
58.  32.46 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  32.48 breadears
60.  32.49 wearephamily1719
61.  33.21 Ali161102
62.  33.47 鄧南英
63.  34.41 RyanSoh
64.  37.19 Li Xiang
65.  37.24 NintendoCuber
66.  37.62 JFCUBING
67.  37.66 OR cuber
68.  39.25 PCCuber
69.  40.16 LukasCubes
70.  40.84 theit07
71.  42.01 White KB
72.  43.12 Mike Hughey
73.  45.11 xtreme cuber2007
74.  49.62 filmip
75.  54.75 Lumej
76.  57.11 sporteisvogel
77.  59.70 Jonascube
78.  1:00.67 Jacck
79.  1:06.15 mattboeren
80.  1:08.67 myoder
81.  1:09.12 calotret
82.  1:17.09 Rubika-37-021204
83.  1:25.36 thomas.sch
84.  1:28.89 Mr Cuber
85.  1:44.51 Audun Meckelborg
86.  2:56.47 MatsBergsten
87.  DNF RUDRA PATEL


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  32.51 OriginalUsername
2.  37.85 Torch
3.  1:36.43 Li Xiang

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  27.88 jaysammey777
2.  37.77 Torch
3.  43.70 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  53.26 KrokosB
5.  1:05.63 Jonascube
6.  1:06.52 openseas
7.  1:33.98 Jacck
8.  1:39.41 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:48.05 PingPongCuber
10.  1:49.99 CaptainCuber
11.  1:55.33 drpfisherman
12.  2:29.96 theit07
13.  DNF sigalig
13.  DNF MatsBergsten
13.  DNF 2019ECKE02
13.  DNF abunickabhi


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  27.67 (26, 26, 31) Kit Clement
2.  42.33 (39, 42, 46) myoder
3.  58.67 (64, 57, 55) Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  73.33 (71, 75, 74) LukasCubes
5.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) Delta Phi
5.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(50)
1.  36.93 cuberkid10
2.  42.40 Micah Morrison
3.  42.55 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  44.79 Luke Garrett
5.  44.92 OriginalUsername
6.  46.64 Dream Cubing
7.  46.90 Jocubing
8.  48.04 KrokosB
9.  48.93 G2013
10.  49.25 Christopher Fandrich
11.  52.23 BradenTheMagician
12.  53.03 fun at the joy
13.  55.26 Torch
14.  56.20 DGCubes
15.  57.00 Marcus Siu
16.  59.11 abhijat
17.  59.59 ichcubegerne
18.  1:01.11 BMcCl1
19.  1:02.80 abunickabhi
20.  1:03.45 Akshat Sehgal
21.  1:03.58 jaysammey777
22.  1:05.93 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:08.75 Grzegorz Chudzik
24.  1:11.46 Ali161102
25.  1:12.40 drpfisherman
26.  1:13.51 2019ECKE02
27.  1:14.04 nevinscph
28.  1:14.09 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:14.28 theit07
30.  1:18.13 CaptainCuber
31.  1:20.41 Delta Phi
32.  1:21.39 Peter Preston
33.  1:26.23 LittleLumos
34.  1:32.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  1:32.72 midnightcuberx
36.  1:40.02 PingPongCuber
37.  1:41.11 Mike Hughey
38.  1:48.76 Jrg
39.  1:53.25 melexi
40.  1:53.52 myoder
41.  1:57.66 White KB
42.  2:14.36 One Wheel
43.  2:19.02 JdMfX_
44.  2:22.05 David Reid
45.  2:30.06 PCCuber
46.  2:37.91 Jonascube
47.  2:38.44 Jacck
48.  3:12.60 MatsBergsten
49.  6:05.07 Kano
50.  DNF agradess2


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:43.97 Dream Cubing
2.  1:46.45 tJardigradHe
3.  1:49.14 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:56.70 Jocubing
5.  1:57.19 Christopher Fandrich
6.  2:05.79 fun at the joy
7.  2:07.03 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:11.87 ichcubegerne
9.  2:12.21 Torch
10.  2:15.15 KrokosB
11.  2:16.12 agradess2
12.  2:17.65 Marcus Siu
13.  2:18.94 DGCubes
14.  2:42.42 abunickabhi
15.  2:45.83 nevinscph
16.  2:45.96 BMcCl1
17.  2:53.49 2019ECKE02
18.  2:53.89 drpfisherman
19.  3:05.82 PingPongCuber
20.  3:09.90 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  3:10.79 Grzegorz Chudzik
22.  3:16.00 Delta Phi
23.  3:19.89 CaptainCuber
24.  3:20.80 LittleLumos
25.  3:31.20 theit07
26.  3:57.33 JFCUBING
27.  4:15.92 melexi
28.  4:25.97 Jrg
29.  4:32.47 Mike Hughey
30.  4:51.61 David Reid
31.  5:01.06 White KB
32.  5:20.78 Rubika-37-021204
33.  5:27.33 Jacck
34.  5:28.59 myoder


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  4:07.70 ichcubegerne
2.  4:09.99 Jocubing
3.  4:54.06 Torch


Spoiler



4.  4:59.05 drpfisherman
5.  5:09.75 nevinscph
6.  6:39.35 2019ECKE02
7.  6:42.79 CaptainCuber
8.  6:58.01 LittleLumos
9.  7:09.69 melexi
10.  7:12.62 PingPongCuber
11.  7:35.79 Delta Phi
12.  9:21.33 Jrg
13.  10:23.92 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  7:32.60 Jocubing
2.  7:32.92 ichcubegerne
3.  7:40.96 Torch


Spoiler



4.  8:22.48 nevinscph
5.  8:36.15 drpfisherman
6.  12:12.43 melexi
7.  13:40.15 Delta Phi
8.  14:28.25 2019ECKE02
9.  16:11.42 Jrg
10.  19:38.90 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(45)
1.  4.78 JChambers13
2.  4.94 TipsterTrickster 
3.  5.41 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.43 Liam Wadek
5.  5.76 jaysammey777
6.  6.72 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.79 Findnf
8.  7.01 Jocubing
9.  7.58 50ph14
10.  7.72 Micah Morrison
11.  8.53 BradenTheMagician
12.  8.73 Li Xiang
13.  8.76 MCuber
14.  8.82 Kit Clement
15.  8.98 drpfisherman
16.  9.17 fun at the joy
17.  9.44 Luke Garrett
18.  9.47 OriginalUsername
19.  9.96 tJardigradHe
20.  10.04 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  10.23 Cubeology
22.  10.37 Grzegorz Chudzik
22.  10.37 Boris McCoy
24.  10.38 aidenkimm
25.  10.64 Raymos Castillo
26.  10.83 2019ECKE02
27.  10.89 Torch
28.  11.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  11.77 lumes2121
30.  12.22 PingPongCuber
31.  12.58 DGCubes
32.  13.92 DNF_Cuber
33.  15.14 ichcubegerne
34.  15.15 feli.cubes
35.  15.62 White KB
36.  16.38 GT8590
37.  17.03 Mike Hughey
38.  20.38 Jacck
39.  21.39 thomas.sch
40.  21.97 nevinscph
41.  23.15 sporteisvogel
42.  23.26 d2polld
43.  47.04 theit07
44.  DNF Harsha Paladugu
44.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(38)
1.  43.23 Jocubing
2.  46.26 JChambers13
3.  47.48 KatieDavies


Spoiler



4.  47.93 KrokosB
5.  51.41 Micah Morrison
6.  52.60 Dylan Miller
7.  54.93 Oxzowachi
8.  56.71 Luke Garrett
9.  1:00.12 jaysammey777
10.  1:01.74 BrianJ
11.  1:02.41 agradess2
12.  1:02.48 MCuber
13.  1:06.29 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:10.52 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:12.39 ichcubegerne
16.  1:17.45 Torch
17.  1:20.13 50ph14
18.  1:21.88 Liam Wadek
19.  1:22.78 drpfisherman
20.  1:32.08 PingPongCuber
21.  1:32.49 nevinscph
22.  1:33.77 sigalig
23.  1:36.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  1:36.97 midnightcuberx
25.  1:49.16 2019ECKE02
26.  1:49.35 Peter Preston
27.  1:50.58 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  1:52.95 SpiFunTastic
29.  1:53.08 Akshat Sehgal
30.  2:23.47 d2polld
31.  2:32.47 Mike Hughey
32.  2:39.77 One Wheel
33.  3:13.06 sporteisvogel
34.  3:14.51 melexi
35.  3:19.19 Jacck
36.  4:24.49 Rubika-37-021204
37.  7:03.11 PCCuber
38.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*Pyraminx*(76)
1.  1.94 Findnf
2.  1.98 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.26 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.53 tJardigradHe
5.  2.75 ElyasCubing
6.  2.80 remopihel
7.  2.82 DGCubes
8.  2.92 Heath Flick
9.  3.08 SpiFunTastic
10.  3.17 MartinN13
11.  3.24 Ghost Cuber 
12.  3.25 Grzegorz Chudzik
13.  3.49 Charles Jerome
14.  3.56 OriginalUsername
15.  3.67 Oxzowachi
16.  3.68 Jocubing
17.  3.73 Christopher Fandrich
18.  3.78 NarenRameshB
18.  3.78 BradenTheMagician
20.  3.94 Micah Morrison
21.  4.03 Luke Garrett
22.  4.08 JChambers13
23.  4.21 MCuber
24.  4.43 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  4.91 Liam Wadek
26.  5.14 jaysammey777
27.  5.26 cuberkid10
28.  5.38 Marcus Siu
29.  5.39 Torch
30.  5.48 Raymos Castillo
31.  5.53 Cubeology
32.  5.61 fun at the joy
33.  5.76 wearephamily1719
34.  5.91 Keenan Johnson
35.  6.05 nico_german_cuber
36.  6.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  6.11 Ty Y.
38.  6.13 ichcubegerne
39.  6.27 Josh Costello
40.  6.31 KrokosB
41.  6.40 NintendoCuber
42.  6.53 PingPongCuber
43.  6.99 CaptainCuber
44.  7.05 Pugalan Aravintan
45.  7.27 Li Xiang
46.  7.36 midnightcuberx
47.  7.44 2019ECKE02
48.  7.52 agradess2
49.  7.58 Mike Hughey
50.  7.64 Peter Preston
51.  7.82 Lewis
52.  8.78 drpfisherman
53.  9.42 JFCUBING
54.  9.44 Sixstringcal
55.  9.61 BenChristman1
56.  10.31 sigalig
57.  10.63 KingCanyon
58.  11.11 theit07
59.  11.18 CuberSupremeYT
60.  11.25 DNF_Cuber
61.  11.73 sporteisvogel
62.  12.41 nevinscph
63.  13.13 Jonascube
64.  13.39 Jacck
65.  14.69 Kano
66.  14.95 Mr Cuber
67.  15.87 GT8590
68.  16.76 thomas.sch
69.  17.01 MarkA64
70.  17.18 GAN CUBER
71.  17.49 melexi
72.  18.52 RUDRA PATEL
73.  18.80 Audun Meckelborg
74.  23.64 SavagerFlash17
75.  40.03 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Square-1*(60)
1.  6.38 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.07 mrsniffles01
3.  9.27 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  9.84 Micah Morrison
5.  10.35 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.57 Marcus Siu
7.  10.63 ROEVOSS
8.  10.98 BrianJ
9.  11.88 Luke Garrett
10.  12.64 Oxzowachi
11.  12.71 BradenTheMagician
12.  13.08 tJardigradHe
13.  13.11 remopihel
14.  13.58 Boris McCoy
15.  14.11 OriginalUsername
16.  14.51 NathanaelCubes
17.  15.50 ichcubegerne
18.  15.52 JChambers13
19.  15.57 cuberkid10
20.  15.92 fun at the joy
21.  16.36 Jocubing
22.  16.76 ElyasCubing
22.  16.76 50ph14
24.  16.84 20luky3
25.  17.26 DGCubes
26.  17.31 Peter Preston
27.  17.37 Ty Y.
28.  17.44 Harsha Paladugu
29.  18.14 MCuber
30.  18.16 NintendoCuber
31.  18.33 Cubeology
32.  18.60 Torch
33.  19.34 Keenan Johnson
34.  19.57 midnightcuberx
35.  19.60 wearephamily1719
36.  19.84 PingPongCuber
37.  21.79 sigalig
38.  24.45 Josh Costello
39.  26.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  27.46 jaysammey777
41.  29.67 agradess2
42.  31.79 VJW
43.  35.99 Mike Hughey
44.  36.58 BenChristman1
45.  40.96 DNF_Cuber
46.  43.88 Liam Wadek
47.  44.28 Li Xiang
48.  44.38 CaptainCuber
49.  45.96 drpfisherman
50.  46.03 SpiFunTastic
51.  48.06 feli.cubes
52.  50.74 nevinscph
53.  51.94 Pugalan Aravintan
54.  55.11 White KB
55.  1:00.63 JFCUBING
56.  1:04.12 Jacck
57.  1:12.44 sporteisvogel
58.  1:32.85 PCCuber
59.  2:12.70 MatsBergsten
60.  DNF myoder


*Skewb*(77)
1.  1.95 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.38 Cubeology
3.  2.50 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.71 Jocubing
5.  2.85 Legomanz
6.  2.93 Rubadcar
7.  3.18 OriginalUsername
8.  3.37 asacuber
9.  3.64 JChambers13
10.  3.71 BrianJ
11.  3.76 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  3.76 tJardigradHe
13.  4.00 Boris McCoy
14.  4.48 DGCubes
15.  4.53 VIBE_ZT
16.  4.59 Luke Garrett
17.  4.75 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  4.78 sean_cut4
19.  4.84 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  4.86 remopihel
20.  4.86 50ph14
22.  4.87 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.98 Marcus Siu
24.  5.13 MartinN13
25.  5.29 cuberkid10
26.  5.33 Ty Y.
26.  5.33 jaysammey777
28.  5.45 Pugalan Aravintan
29.  5.63 d2polld
30.  5.70 midnightcuberx
31.  5.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  5.76 KrokosB
33.  5.84 Liam Wadek
34.  5.86 ichcubegerne
35.  5.92 ExultantCarn
36.  6.03 fun at the joy
37.  6.07 MCuber
38.  6.14 Harsha Paladugu
39.  6.16 Christopher Fandrich
40.  6.25 Oxzowachi
41.  6.30 NintendoCuber
42.  6.34 Peter Preston
43.  6.39 Logan2017DAYR01
44.  6.46 Raymos Castillo
45.  6.89 Chris Van Der Brink
46.  7.00 lumes2121
47.  7.20 FaLoL
48.  7.51 Ghost Cuber 
49.  7.61 SpiFunTastic
50.  7.78 JFCUBING
51.  7.97 Tx789
52.  8.11 White KB
53.  8.26 Josh Costello
54.  8.35 Torch
55.  8.54 PingPongCuber
56.  8.65 feli.cubes
57.  8.80 drpfisherman
58.  8.90 sigalig
59.  8.96 theit07
59.  8.96 Li Xiang
61.  9.50 2019ECKE02
62.  10.04 agradess2
63.  10.64 Mike Hughey
64.  11.28 Lewis
65.  12.28 Ali161102
66.  13.28 Poketube6681
67.  13.77 DNF_Cuber
68.  13.80 nevinscph
69.  15.67 Kano
70.  16.48 BenChristman1
71.  18.32 melexi
72.  19.03 PCCuber
73.  22.09 Rubika-37-021204
74.  23.26 Jacck
75.  25.68 sporteisvogel
76.  25.74 MatsBergsten
77.  DNF RUDRA PATEL


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  20.54 Jocubing
2.  21.52 jaysammey777
3.  22.24 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  26.65 OriginalUsername
5.  27.87 BradenTheMagician
6.  29.93 ichcubegerne
7.  31.17 Luke Garrett
8.  33.59 drpfisherman
9.  34.06 Torch
10.  40.23 Raymos Castillo
11.  41.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  45.27 agradess2
13.  46.04 KrokosB
14.  53.64 PingPongCuber
15.  1:06.33 Mike Hughey
16.  1:07.73 2019ECKE02
17.  2:33.70 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:47.74 Jocubing
2.  3:50.43 JChambers13
3.  4:01.93 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:32.17 ichcubegerne
5.  4:55.84 Raymos Castillo
6.  5:11.30 DGCubes
7.  5:19.83 Torch
8.  6:02.22 drpfisherman
9.  6:12.71 PingPongCuber
10.  6:35.07 2019ECKE02
11.  6:38.32 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  6:45.71 Grzegorz Chudzik


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  8.23 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.48 BMcCl1
3.  9.44 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.39 ichcubegerne
5.  12.71 Harsha Paladugu
6.  14.68 2019ECKE02
7.  15.81 drpfisherman
8.  16.99 OriginalUsername
9.  17.49 Luke Garrett
10.  20.85 PingPongCuber
11.  27.53 jaysammey777
12.  28.11 David Reid
13.  29.29 thomas.sch
14.  32.80 Mike Hughey
15.  33.40 Rubika-37-021204
16.  39.82 OR cuber
17.  42.38 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  18.80 Harsha Paladugu
2.  30.18 DGCubes
3.  34.16 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  38.19 ichcubegerne
5.  42.08 Kit Clement
6.  43.90 jaysammey777
7.  46.97 drpfisherman
8.  57.20 Mike Hughey
9.  59.75 PingPongCuber
10.  1:03.25 thomas.sch
11.  1:16.52 Jacck
12.  1:21.72 One Wheel
13.  2:20.70 2019ECKE02


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  10.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  21.73 Li Xiang
3.  24.25 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.28 jaysammey777
5.  24.79 drpfisherman
6.  25.01 Christopher Fandrich
7.  27.01 PingPongCuber
8.  27.62 DGCubes
9.  36.20 MatsBergsten
10.  46.48 Mike Hughey
11.  57.85 2019ECKE02
12.  1:13.83 Lava_Castle
13.  4:10.35 Jacck
14.  DNF White KB


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  44.91 jaysammey777
2.  DNF Kit Clement
2.  DNF myoder
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02

*Mirror Blocks*(8)
1.  20.27 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.39 ichcubegerne
3.  50.56 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:09.47 drpfisherman
5.  1:35.55 thomas.sch
6.  2:13.87 myoder
7.  9:54.77 PCCuber
8.  DNF jaysammey777


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  2:54.07 DGCubes
2.  3:47.21 drpfisherman
3.  DNF jaysammey777
3.  DNF David Reid

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(16)
1.  25.88 cuberkid10
2.  25.89 Charles Jerome
3.  29.33 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  29.41 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  33.05 vishwasankarcubing
6.  46.67 Kit Clement
7.  52.24 Peter Preston
8.  1:03.21 drpfisherman
9.  1:26.67 PingPongCuber
10.  1:35.46 kits_
11.  1:44.78 jaysammey777
12.  2:10.80 ichcubegerne
13.  2:19.54 DNF_Cuber
14.  2:37.53 One Wheel
15.  2:41.08 Mike Hughey
16.  5:28.44 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(201)
1.  947 Jocubing
2.  915 Luke Garrett
3.  892 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  890 tJardigradHe
5.  882 OriginalUsername
6.  851 jaysammey777
7.  824 Christopher Fandrich
8.  808 Torch
9.  784 DGCubes
10.  780 JChambers13
11.  756 BradenTheMagician
12.  729 cuberkid10
13.  705 2019ECKE02
14.  687 Micah Morrison
15.  661 Marcus Siu
16.  660 Charles Jerome
17.  646 Dream Cubing
18.  645 KrokosB
19.  643 BrianJ
20.  609 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  605 drpfisherman
22.  603 Liam Wadek
23.  601 fun at the joy
24.  585 agradess2
24.  585 nevinscph
26.  548 midnightcuberx
27.  540 Raymos Castillo
28.  538 Harsha Paladugu
29.  532 remopihel
30.  528 MCuber
31.  525 Oxzowachi
32.  509 sean_cut4
33.  503 Cubeology
34.  488 Peter Preston
35.  481 G2013
36.  479 sigalig
37.  465 PingPongCuber
38.  453 FaLoL
39.  452 asacuber
40.  446 Ty Y.
41.  438 Rubadcar
42.  437 BMcCl1
43.  435 abunickabhi
44.  430 Brendyn Dunagan
45.  404 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  377 ExultantCarn
47.  372 50ph14
48.  355 SpiFunTastic
49.  354 Legomanz
50.  348 Boris McCoy
51.  345 MartinN13
52.  342 2017LAMB06
53.  340 abhijat
54.  336 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  334 JFCUBING
56.  329 DNF_Cuber
57.  327 Imran Rahman
58.  318 NathanaelCubes
59.  317 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
60.  316 theit07
61.  315 NarenRameshB
62.  308 Delta Phi
63.  306 aidenkimm
64.  300 Dylan Miller
64.  300 nico_german_cuber
66.  294 Mike Hughey
66.  294 NintendoCuber
68.  293 Li Xiang
69.  290 KardTrickKid_YT
69.  290 Ali161102
71.  289 d2polld
72.  285 Keenan Johnson
73.  282 xyzzy
74.  281 Josh Costello
74.  281 wearephamily1719
76.  268 mrsniffles01
77.  264 Akshat Sehgal
78.  263 CaptainCuber
79.  252 Findnf
79.  252 KingCanyon
81.  251 LukasDikic
82.  246 PratikKhannaSkewb
83.  245 VJW
84.  237 VIBE_ZT
85.  233 BenChristman1
86.  232 Jacck
87.  231 Tx789
88.  228 Keroma12
89.  226 20luky3
90.  225 sideedmain
90.  225 White KB
92.  224 ElyasCubing
93.  220 Sixstringcal
94.  218 turtwig
95.  215 breadears
96.  214 LittleLumos
97.  207 MatsBergsten
98.  204 ican97
99.  198 bennettstouder
100.  196 [email protected]
101.  195 Ghost Cuber 
102.  194 Fred Lang
103.  181 thatkid
104.  178 trangium
105.  177 PCCuber
106.  176 Pugalan Aravintan
106.  176 thembldlord
108.  174 melexi
109.  172 thecubingwizard
109.  172 revaldoah
111.  171 LukasCubes
112.  170 gottagitgud
113.  167 Jonascube
114.  165 Heewon Seo
114.  165 Logan2017DAYR01
116.  163 Jrg
117.  160 OR cuber
118.  159 One Wheel
118.  159 sporteisvogel
120.  150 FishyIshy
120.  150 Trig0n
122.  149 myoder
123.  148 brianyu
124.  147 Der Der
125.  145 Rubika-37-021204
126.  134 JdMfX_
126.  134 qaz
128.  133 lumes2121
129.  132 SpeedyOctahedron
129.  132 TheWeathermn
131.  131 John Benwell
131.  131 rowannn
133.  127 brad711
134.  121 Poketube6681
135.  117 feli.cubes
136.  114 xtreme cuber2007
137.  112 scrubizilla
138.  108 Swamp347
139.  105 Habsen
140.  104 鄧南英
140.  104 Caleb Rogers
142.  100 pizzacrust
142.  100 mihnea3000
142.  100 MarkA64
145.  97 CraterCuberYT
146.  94 seungju choi
147.  91 CuberSupremeYT
147.  91 Natemophi
149.  90 Hunter Eric Deardurff
150.  88 thomas.sch
150.  88 riz3ndrr 
150.  88 GAN CUBER
150.  88 Kit Clement
154.  84 anna4f
154.  84 openseas
156.  80 RyanSoh
157.  79 rubik2005
158.  78 UnknownCanvas
158.  78 filmip
160.  77 Lewis
161.  75 Petri Krzywacki
162.  73 David Reid
163.  71 Heath Flick
164.  70 pjk
164.  70 Daantjuh2008
166.  66 Kano
167.  64 TipsterTrickster 
167.  64 Cubing Forever
169.  63 Lumej
170.  60 K2Cubing
171.  58 vishwasankarcubing
171.  58 ROEVOSS
173.  47 CreationUniverse
174.  40 KatieDavies
174.  40 calotret
176.  39 elliottk_
176.  39 Cai
176.  39 Audun Meckelborg
179.  38 Sitina
179.  38 mattboeren
181.  37 Takafumi Sakakibara
182.  36 rubikgan123
182.  36 GT8590
184.  35 FinnTheCuber
184.  35 Kathy218
186.  34 Lava_Castle
187.  33 Mr Cuber
188.  32 Kai_Valdez
189.  26 JustARandomCuber
190.  24 J perm
191.  22 lross123
192.  20 RUDRA PATEL
193.  19 Impossible Cuber
194.  17 P.G.KoolKuber
194.  17 SH03L4C3
196.  16 SavagerFlash17
197.  13 Jonathan James J
198.  11 kits_
198.  11 OriEy
200.  6 JailtonMendes
201.  3 Osprey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2021)

201 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 184!

That means our winner this week is *FinnTheCuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

